# I nice good bye to Norm



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think this captures a lot of the reason I love woodworking........


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting, tool man. And thanks to Steve for the video. Pretty much sums it up, doesn't it?
I wonder what Norm is doing these days.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't know he had gone off the air. I must admit that I haven't seen the show in a few years (I missed out on a lot). But I did watch for years before then and Norm is one of the reasons I've been aspiring to become a woodworker for much of my life. I am only now really becoming one (in the purest sense of the word), but Mr. Abram still inspires and motivates me. As do the members of this forum.

It's sad to see him no longer create the amazing works he is known for. At least not as a TV show that we'll all get to enjoy and learn from. We love you Norm. Thank you for all you've done for the woodworking community.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes a nice good bye and I agree with most of what he said.

However I'm not hanging any picture of Norm in my shop. I have a Saintsations calendar with hot babes in almost nothing. Matter a fact you have to look hard to find the actual calender because it takes up such a small corner of the page. :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

It wouldn't be so bad if the weekly online video was kept up. About a month ago they seem to have quit paying any attention to the page and the video hasn't been updated to the next one since.
I suspect Norm is ready to retire and spend time with the family.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Isn't he still going to be doing This Old House? But we all know that show isn't anything like The New Yankee Workshop.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

What I love about Norm is that he is so relaxed and calm in his work. No hurry, no panic, no worries. At least that is the way he comes accross the TV. I'm sure he has his moments though. But he is really fun to watch.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder if episodes of NYW will be available on YouTube -- anybody know? Also, wonder if the complete series might be made available on DVD(?) -- a boxed set would be a great gift (especially to self).


----------

